# bbs rims dont fit on mk2 jetta



## tenpow (Aug 24, 2010)

hey everybody i have a mk2 jetta and it seems like my hubs are alittle small because the bolt pattern dosent line up with the bolt pattern on the rim witch is 4 bolt, would i have to up grade to mk3 hubs and drums to make the rim fit. any help would be grate thanksin advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Do the bolt holes line up? What bolt pattern are the wheels? WHat wheels are they?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

tenpow said:


> hey everybody i have a mk2 jetta and it seems like my hubs are alittle small because the bolt pattern dosent line up with the bolt pattern on the rim witch is 4 bolt, would i have to up grade to mk3 hubs and drums to make the rim fit. any help would be grate thanksin advance.


Both Mk2 and Mk3 4-lug are 4x100. If your wheels have a larger bolt pattern, they may be 4x108 or 4x114, in which case you'll need adaptors, which is probably why ^he's posting in here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

No not always just helping people with their wheel problems.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I know man, just joshin'.


----------



## tenpow (Aug 24, 2010)

where could i find adapters for my mk2 jetta im in toronto canada.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We can make the adapters, but what bolt pattern are the wheels?


----------



## tenpow (Aug 24, 2010)

up date - i found out that the bbs (rs) rims i have are 4x101 lol . i sent the rims out to my buddys machine shop to get redrilled to 4x100, i know that it wont make the rims original anymore but i bought them for cheap so yea lol thanks for the help guys...:thumbup:


----------

